# how do i make my water clearer?



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)

what do i use to make the water crystal clear? so its almost like the fish are floating in air.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

The best way to do is lots of water change..about 30-50% a week....lots and strong filteration, and also do some gravel vacuum everytime you doing waterchange...

Do not leave any uneaten food in the tank more the 30min...it will mess up your waterparameter...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

gina carano said:


> what do i use to make the water crystal clear? so its almost like the fish are floating in air.


Very simple. make sure your filter is fully established (cycled), don't leave food rotting in tank, keep nitrates around 20 ppm. Adding a Diatom filter will polish your water. 







Gina, .... Jerry


----------



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks jerry


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

gina carano said:


> what do i use to make the water crystal clear? so its almost like the fish are floating in air.


A good filtration system... you can also buy a micron filter like this..http://www.diatomfilter.com/

Another thing would be to get an acrylic tank VS a glass tank, good lighting..lighting can make a big difference. Sometimes crap lighting can make bad things worse, but also good things nicer







..making sure the tank is clean, walls..etc.

Ps(good fight







if this is indeed the person I'm thinking of)..I am into MMA myself...psdtc.com/akiacademy.com. Psdtc is a rocking school..Ron has been around since pre-ufc. We learn a mixed style of fighting.. He helped Royce learn how to defend against the Thai clinch and ran BJJ seminars up here way before the UFC..kinda cool, huh?..

Oh, ..you dont have to run the diatom constantly..just occasionally to polish the water.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

The Magnum 350 Pro System Canister Filter is considered a Diatom Filter, yes?


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> The Magnum 350 Pro System Canister Filter is considered a Diatom Filter, yes?


If you use the pleated cartridge.


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

gina carano said:


> what do i use to make the water crystal clear? so its almost like the fish are floating in air.


If you really like fish are floating in air, the best way is go for a Diatom Filter! It could really polish ur water. Diatom Filter is used a lot in fish show and serious aquarium photography.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

the_skdster said:


> The Magnum 350 Pro System Canister Filter is considered a Diatom Filter, yes?


I heard it can be. Ive never used mine like that but I thought real diatom filters didn't drive the impeller magnetically. Basically I don't think its got the horsepower to run as a diatom. Its still the cats ass for a mechanical filter though. The pleated micron filter works pretty good for a few days but I like to pack the media cartridge with floss and slip a blue sleeve over it. That last about a month+!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Someone throw me in the direction of a real good Diatom Filter. My pocket only goes so deep though.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I sometimes use a Diatom, but there is daily maintenance involved, especially when using it on larger tanks.


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

just do weekly water changes, bro. there is no need for chemicals, etc, etc.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

I use an ancient secret called CALCIUM MONTMORILLONITE CLAY (actually a fine powder). Basically it's used in Asia as a Koi pond treatment because it makes the water very clear, kills string algae, cuts down on cooper that koi are VERY sensitive to. It's not used very often in tanks, but if you have a 180 gallon it's a VERY good solution. I use it in all my tanks, but anything under 100 gallons I use very small amounts. It's also sold in soft white clay forms, to ad in VERY sensitive Crystal Red Shrimp tanks. After a day you will notice your water in perfect crystal clear state.


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

LGHT said:


> I use an ancient secret called CALCIUM MONTMORILLONITE CLAY (actually a fine powder). Basically it's used in Asia as a Koi pond treatment because it makes the water very clear, kills string algae, cuts down on cooper that koi are VERY sensitive to. It's not used very often in tanks, but if you have a 180 gallon it's a VERY good solution. I use it in all my tanks, but anything under 100 gallons I use very small amounts. It's also sold in soft white clay forms, to ad in VERY sensitive Crystal Red Shrimp tanks. After a day you will notice your water in perfect crystal clear state.


 Where do you get it? Does it make the filters pick up finer matter like diatom powder or treat the water?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

ck454 said:


> I use an ancient secret called CALCIUM MONTMORILLONITE CLAY (actually a fine powder). Basically it's used in Asia as a Koi pond treatment because it makes the water very clear, kills string algae, cuts down on cooper that koi are VERY sensitive to. It's not used very often in tanks, but if you have a 180 gallon it's a VERY good solution. I use it in all my tanks, but anything under 100 gallons I use very small amounts. It's also sold in soft white clay forms, to ad in VERY sensitive Crystal Red Shrimp tanks. After a day you will notice your water in perfect crystal clear state.


 Where do you get it? Does it make the filters pick up finer matter like diatom powder or treat the water?

[/quote]
It basically clumps up organic matter into larger pieces to make it more filterable. Properly maintained tanks don't need it but is excellent for ponds.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Drift wood can also cause water to be a bit darker.. Thats why i believe my tank has a brownish tint to it. Its real drift wood.


----------

